# Problem z odmontowywanie napędów na USB

## canis_lupus

Sytuacje wygląda tak: Wsadzam pendrive'a/kartę CF/itp do USB, na pulpicie KDE pokazuje mi sie ikonka, urządzenie zostaje zamontowane.

Lecz w momencie jak chce odmontować urządzenie (usuń w sposób bezpieczny) nic się nie dzieje. Jak urządzenie wyciągnę z USB to nadal ikonka zamontowanego urządzenie na pulpicie widnieje. Co jest grane?

Mój fstab:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                                         <dump/pass>

#NAPEDY:

/dev/sda1               /               ext3            noatime                                        11

/dev/sda3               /mnt/win_c      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/sda5               /mnt/win_d      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/sda6               /mnt/win_e      vfat            umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2                    00

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                                             00

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvdrw      iso9660         ro,exec,users,user                             00

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,exec,users,user                             00

#SYSTEMOWE:

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                                       00

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                            00

```

----------

## m010ch

Używasz hal/dbus + jakiś KDE'owy odpowiednik gnome-volume-manager? Jeżeli tak - w jakich wersjach? emerge info też się przyda.

Proponuję przy okazji wywalić też z fstaba całe info o wymiennych napędach (dvdrw/cdrom) - nie jest to do niczego potrzebne gdy używasz hal/dbus.

----------

## canis_lupus

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Jul 2007 11:30:07 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s -fno-rerun-loop-opt"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s -fno-rerun-loop-opt"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl acpi alsa aluetooth apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ldap libcaca libg++ lmsensors mad matrox midi mikmod mime mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hal w wersji 0.5.9

Dbus w wesji 1.0.2

Akurat CDromy działają ok.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazko

czy to jest najnowszy stabilny hal? - u mnie widzę że jest: 0.5.9-r1

był problem z halem w wersji 0.5.7.1-r5 i nowymi jądrami 2.6.20* i nowszymi - trzeba było odmaskować hala i zemergować do 0.5.9 - więc w ostateczności odmaskuj go zemerguj najnowszy, jak to nic nie da, to zawsze możesz wrócić do stabilnej wersji

ale najpierw:

czy jak robisz Bezpieczne usuwanie to on ci odmontowuje ten napęd czy nie?

więc: 1) podłącz coś, daj jako root> mount i zobacz gdzie zamontował, powinien do /media/<nazwa_wolumenu> 

2) użyj usuń  bezpiecznie i znowu sprawdź czy odmontował, najprawdopodobniej nie bo jakiś proces (u mnie to często konquerror) trzyma urządzenie

3) możesz jeszcze zrobić: unmount /media/<nazwa_wolumenu>

4) i tu może być komunikat że urządzenie jest zajęte

5) sprawdź który proces blokuje urządzenie - fuser będzię pomocny, i ubij je kill -9 ...

6) i teraz odmontuj - powinno działać.

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam najnowsze stabilne wersje:

Hal 0.5.9-r1

Dbus 1.0.2-r2

Urządzenia są montowane w /media/urządzenie

Po kliknięciu "bezpieczne usuwanie sprzętu" urządzenie nie jest odmontowywane.

Jako root mogę go bez problemu odmontować. Zadnych błędów że zajęte.

----------

## m010ch

Hmm - do jakich grup należy Twój user?

----------

## canis_lupus

bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy audio cdrom video games cdrw apache usb users portage plugdev vmware qemu

----------

## blazko

dodaj się do grupy haldaemon i zobacz czy pomogło, przelogowanie nie zaszkodzi.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie pomogło.

----------

## blazko

a to dziwne, 

Ja kiedyś miałem taki problem, że gdy wybrałem aby domyślnie mi montował to już później nie mogłem tego zmienić. W ustawieniach wybierałem żeby się pytał ale to nic nie dawało.

Okazało się że w którymś z plików w .kde nie zmieniał wpisów  :Smile: 

spróbuj przeemergować (ale słowo twór) kioslavesa:

emerge -1  kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

może tutaj się coś pokręciło?

----------

## canis_lupus

Wygląda że pomogło... Wielkie dzięki.

----------

## canis_lupus

Jednak nie pomogło. Nadal jest to samo. Zauwazyłem jednak że działa po resecie kompa a po parunastu godzinach przestaje...

----------

## canis_lupus

Wiem już w czym tkwi problem. Hal montując urządzenie nie montuje go z opcją "users" czyli zwykły user nie moze go odmontować. Gdzie zmienić zasady na jakich hal montuje napędy USB?

----------

## cinek810

hym..  Jesli tak, to sprobuj dodat wpis o urzadzeniu do fstab, jesli taki wpis istenije to hal z niego korzysta.

----------

## canis_lupus

Tak na razie zrobiłem ale nie jest to ładne rozwiązanie. Praktycznie kazde urządzenie zgłasza się inaczej (sdf, sdf1, sdd, sdb1, itd.). Juz mam 8 wpisów USB w fstab'ie i nadal mi przybywają.

----------

## ffurbo

Trzeba skonfigurować udeva tak żeby Twoim konkretnym urządzeniom dawał unikalne nazwy np /dev/pendrive1 /dev/mp3player wtedy wystarczy po jednym wpisie w fstab. Wciąż jednak pozostaje problem z nowymi urządzeniami ale chyba też dało by się jakoś uregulować  nazewnictwo.

Czy ktoś może dysponuje jakimś tutorialem pisania regułek udeva po polsku? Sam walczę z playerem mp3...

----------

## canis_lupus

To mi problemu nie rozwiąże. Nadal będę miał tyle regułek ile urządzeń, a już wolę grzebać w fstab niż w udev. 

Nie da się tak zrobić aby HAL sam dawał mi odpowiednie uprawnienia?

----------

## n0rbi666

canis_lupus - hm, u mnie domyślnie pendrive montowany jest tak : 

```
/dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
```

W fstabie nie mam  nic wpisane, natomiast wersje pakietów i flagi :

```
emerge -pv dbus hal kdebase-kioslaves

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r1  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1  USE="hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility samba xinerama -arts -debug -ldap -openexr" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Jeszcze przeglądnij http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/ , czy wszystko masz ok  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> canis_lupus - hm, u mnie domyślnie pendrive montowany jest tak : 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
> ```
> ...

 

A masz prawo do odmontowania urządzenia? Chodzi mi o prawy klawisz na urządzeniu na pulpicie po czym usuń bezpiecznie.

----------

## n0rbi666

canis_lupus - na pulpicie żadna ikona nie pokazuje mi się, za to idę w system -> urządzenia przechowywania danych -> i tam mam ikonkę, i owszem - prawy klik na urządzenie i mam Usuń w sposób bezpieczny, po czym sama ikonka nie znika - znika tylko mały zielony znaczek w jej rogu - co znaczy, że się odmontowało i można usuwać w sposób bezpieczny  :Smile:  (tylko pojawia się komunikat, że urządzenie odmontowano, ale próba wysunięcia nie powiodła się - ale to chyba norma)

----------

## canis_lupus

No widzisz, a ja tak odmontowywać nie mogę. Doiero jak zrobię wpisy w fstab.

----------

## n0rbi666

dodam, do jakich grup należy użytkownik u mnie: 

```
wheel audio video users portage plugdev n0rbi
```

Hm, masz flagę hal w USE ? 

dbus i hal wystartowane i dodane do default ?

może wywal ~/.kde i /usr/kde/3.5/share/config*? Może to gdzieś w konfigu ? (Ew konfigi hal, dbus - bo jeżeli u mnie działa ok na dwóch systemach (arch+gentoo) - to znaczy, że powinno działać ...)

----------

